# and we're ON!



## aznphil (Jul 20, 2011)

hi all,

wanted someplace to post my progress, here's what I got :

48X18X18 = 15,552 cubic in, = 67.324 gal (free)

250W Eheim heater ($30)

rena xp2 ($80)

24" coralife 2XT5 48W ($90)

48" perfecto 40W single strip ($70)

20LB lace rock ($50)

2X bags of ecopro complete planted as bedding ($70)

1.5 bags of play sand top layer ($15)

enjoy the pics

when i first got it frm my friends brother, I reinforced the stand and resealed the tank



















then took me forever to rough up a rockscape, there wasn't enough rockwork for cichlids so we opted to go basic planted/community. That and the wife prefers the assortment of shapes and sizes that a community tank brings i.e. elephant nose, clown knife, etc. Couldn't convince her to go for Africans this time round =p










So a bedding of ecopro complete planted, average 0.5in only, and play sand over top. This won't be the most ideal substrate for a heavily planted, and I would have planted the tank before adding water but decided to let it cycle first.










dunno if you can make it out, nice ripply effect on the sand










this is just the beginning...so happy to be back in the hobby










let me know what you guys think!!


----------



## pyrrolin (Jan 11, 2012)

nice start but I notice the tank goes over the ends of the stand, this could cause extra stress and damage the tank/floor


----------



## Darkblade48 (Jan 28, 2008)

pyrrolin said:


> nice start but I notice the tank goes over the ends of the stand, this could cause extra stress and damage the tank/floor


+1. You do not want 67 gallons of water on your floor.


----------



## pyrrolin (Jan 11, 2012)

I really like the idea of the grate on top to hold lights.

Another benefit of this idea is if it's the right size, can keep jumpers in the tank.

I gotta remember this one for future needs


----------



## rickcasa (Dec 7, 2011)

+2. 
It's not too far off the edge so keep the stand but just get a piece of plywood about the same size as the tank's footprint.


----------



## CRJ (Sep 7, 2012)

build a proper stand, hang your light and be safe with it. no sense doing thing half *@#


----------



## aznphil (Jul 20, 2011)

tyty for the replies, i had neglected this fact. This no doubt causes extra stress to the bottom glass, but does it justify a new stand, my friend has been keeping this tank/stand combo for years while housing an arowana. I will investigate further to see approx. just how much stress this is creating if the ends are out by ~1in. 

regardless for now I will add a 3/4in thick plywood the size of the tank's footprint in between the stand and tank. 

thanks for the inputs!


----------



## pyrrolin (Jan 11, 2012)

the 3/4 plywood should do the trick I think


----------



## aznphil (Jul 20, 2011)

k, got updated pics up, foundation should be safe now =)


----------



## Fishfur (Mar 4, 2012)

Looking very nice so far. Be interesting to watch it as it progresses along.


----------



## pyrrolin (Jan 11, 2012)

I really like what you did with it, looks great!


----------



## rickcasa (Dec 7, 2011)

Love it...looks very natural. I like how you're keeping all the green on one side.


----------



## splur (May 11, 2011)

Beautiful, I love clear tanks.


----------



## LTPGuy (Aug 8, 2012)

I am totally mesmerized by your rockscape.

Just want to say thank you.

From this angle, the plywood base looks very nice also.



aznphil said:


> k, got updated pics up, foundation should be safe now =)


----------



## pyrrolin (Jan 11, 2012)

This scape shows that less can be more


----------

